# White Delbar racing pigeons?



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

can anyone out there tell me about the White delbar racing pigeons? I just picked up a pair today for free from a pro-racer! the guy had the nicest loft i've ever seem!!!!!!!!! He gave me a pair of prdigreed delbar breeders & 1-young Bird, young bird not shure of pedigree, he didn't want it because of it's color. The young bird is Red & white checkerd. I was happy to get the 3 homers for free!


----------



## irishsyndicate (Sep 19, 2008)

I have some pure white Delbars imports that I got as a gift just for our "white bird derby" in the club. Supposedly they were from 600mile day birds. However, I have not been able to get them to come home from more than 200miles. I did win some money though with the white bird pick - always fun !


----------

